

Umbrella Corp Hacked (awesome Resident Evil promotion) - darxius
http://umbrellasciences.com/

======
typicalrunt
This website is beautiful.

The only thing that detracts from it is the age verification system. Once I
saw that, I knew that I was looking at a game website.

~~~
darxius
Yeah I agree. Too bad they didn't just save it for the end.

